# Dyno results...



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

I finally was able to dyno my eip stg 1 turbo. I am getting some nasty lean spikes. 
Here was one of my few clean runs.








Here is one with lean spikes.








Here is the air/fuel for the both of them.








I am happy with the power and I think that for untuned it is pretty good. There is more power to be had, but first I need to get rid of those spikes. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Sorry, but that is the worst looking curve. Your car must feel like a roller coaster. There is something wrong with your car cause I have never seen even a fmu a/f look that bad at hopefully only 8 or 9 psi. Y


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Pretty nice numbers. For people who cant read 277.77hp and 290 torque at 5k rpm. Figure out whats up with the fueling. You know specs on turbo,boost and fueling?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_Sorry, but that is the worst looking curve. Your car must feel like a roller coaster. There is something wrong with your car cause I have never seen even a fmu a/f look that bad at hopefully only 8 or 9 psi. Y

What is weird is that is doesn't do it when driving on the street. This was the first time that it has done it. Right after the dyno it did it once for a very brief moment and hasn't done again.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

WOW almost 15:1, just thank god your motor is still together.


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_WOW almost 15:1, just thank god your motor is still together. 

I know. But driving around today it felt perfectly fine. No spikes or anything. I think it could be the grounds or relays for the fuel pump. Any ideas??


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VRQUICK)*

what psi you running? what management


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VRBTCHCAR)*

The runs where at 9.5 psi and then at 10psi. The ecu has the eip chip stg 1 turbo chip.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

I have more then a few dyno plots that look like that, and the lean spots were from misfires. Mine were much more severe then those though. Did those lean/low power spots on the dyno sound like misfires? If not, you're *very* lucky you still have pistons in the motor at all, and you should address your fueling issues STAT.
If you're running a chip/fmu setup you might just need more fuel pump.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Dyno results... (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_Sorry, but that is the worst looking curve. Your car must feel like a roller coaster. There is something wrong with your car cause I have never seen even a fmu a/f look that bad at hopefully only 8 or 9 psi. Y


Welcome to the ME7.x ecu. (a la MK4 VR6)
It has a FULL TIME wideband sensor. SO the ecu is
having trouble dealing with the change in fuel pressure
from the FMU.
better tuning could be done with stock software and a inj/MAF swap...
(look at the 1.8t guys)
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## L8apex1 (Apr 22, 2003)

great hp/tq numbers....good luck w/ the fueling

sorry I'm not help


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

After talking with JJ at eip (who has been incredibly helpful this whole time) he suggested to see if the spark plugs were properly gapped. He suggested that it may not be actually a lean spike problem, but until I can get a fuel pressure test, it will just be a guess. Hopefully after having gapped the plugs and replaced the fuel filter it will help the situation.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*










i would not suggest driving the car or even boosting it until your are fuel ratio graph is in the marked red region please


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (scarboroughdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_









i would not suggest driving the car or even boosting it until your are fuel ratio graph is in the marked red region please

The only time I have driven it was from the dyno to my home. I still am perplexed about this. I am going to check the gap on the plugs, then check the grounds and the relays for the secondary fuel pump.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

what kinda plugs are you using if they are colder plugs made for your motor then gapping should be fine as they are aleady pregapped if not than good luck if so then you got fueling issues somewhere else.


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

did you have any problem with the car b4 installing the turbo


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

The gaps are fine. Little to no adjustments needed. The plugs looked fine, maybe little lean-medium grey electrode. The plugs were included in the kit.

No, there was no problem like this previous to installing the turbo. What is intresting is that this problem has just now appeared. I ran the turbo fine for around 2 weeks and about a week with 10psi until this happened.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

That air fuel curve looks both lean, and full of misfires. A misfire will show us a extra 02 because you're adding 12-15 parts more air than fuel depending on your ratio.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (2kjettaguy)*

yeah that is a good point, and look how choppy it randomly gets, i spy missfire as well


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results... (the4ork)*

both air fuel curves look to be the same, the red one comes on later which may be an issue of where the run was started and how hard the BOV hit going from 3rd to 4th. 
Are your oxygen sensors plugged in?
BOV or DV?


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_both air fuel curves look to be the same, the red one comes on later which may be an issue of where the run was started and how hard the BOV hit going from 3rd to 4th. 
Are your oxygen sensors plugged in?
BOV or DV? 

o2 sensors are plugged in, BOV.
Just to do a little better description of what it feels like: It feels like the car just gets no fuel for a brief second then resumes pulling. Kinda like a hiccup. I swear it has to be a connection with the fuel pump gone bad because it just started doing it.
Thanks guys for the thoughts and ideas, keep em coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Just started doing it? 
Any codes in the ECU MAF related? It's probably a bad MAF.


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Just started doing it? 
Any codes in the ECU MAF related? It's probably a bad MAF. 


It first did it on the dyno, then afterwards it started doing it on the street which I thought it didn't, but it turns out it does.
I do have a cel with MAF, but I just assume that would be normal because of boost.


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

mk4 maf's blow. i know from evan's setup, he's gone through so many of them. try replacing it, theyre like $30


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results... (VR6-JettaIII)*

Replace your MAF. My car goes from running well to total crap in seconds. Change the MAF and we're good to go. 
(for now







)


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKIV* »_

It first did it on the dyno, then afterwards it started doing it on the street which I thought it didn't, but it turns out it does.
I do have a cel with MAF, but I just assume that would be normal because of boost.

It is normal to get a MAF High Input code. 
I also feel that Evan's advice is good and you should also check your plug wires and the coil pack. 
It is very common to see failures of the coil pack show themselves once converting to FI. Even tiny cracks or flaws will lead to spark bleed-out under boost. The higher cylinder pressures lead to dramatically higher resistance at the plug and thus you find coil pack & plug wire weaknesses. 
-Rich


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

We were able to locate a bad ground on the fuel pump. It was extremely loose and we fixed the bad ground and re-heat shrinked some other connections.
I will update you guys to see if it has finally fixed the problem.


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKIV* »_We were able to locate a bad ground on the fuel pump. It was extremely loose and we fixed the bad ground and re-heat shrinked some other connections.
I will update you guys to see if it has finally fixed the problem.

Nope no fix yet....


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

spray the coil pack and check for arching, try swapping a MAF sensor w a friend that has a VR6 and see how it turns out... do simple tests easy on the gas. You may also check ur sparkplug wires to see if they are in perfect shape


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Well after a very expensive trip to the mechanic's it turns out that eip was right. The fuel pressure was fine and it needed a replaced 02 sensor, MAF, Coilpack and Plugwires. Expensive indeed. 
Fine and dandy, right? Of course not. Well after driving perfectly the night after recieving it, I woke up my daily drive this morning to a cel, epc light and an asr light. On top of that the car couldn't idle. After talking with Joel @ RS motorsports my thoughts of a unplugged maf were correct. It turns out that the clip is broken and a quick fix at RS broke on the drive last night. I purchased a clip with wires at the dealership. I have yet to have time to replaced it.
Now the problem of the hiccup has come back. Now could this be a result of the unplugged maf????
I really need any help or advice. My funds are completely gone. I cannot afford a bill at the mechanics like the last one. Thanks.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKIV* »_a cel, epc light and an asr light.

My car doesn't have any of those and I don't even know what a epc or asr light is.
I'm no help with these new space shuttle dubs.
Good luck bro!
Jason


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

EDIT:

After talking with my mechanic, turns out that the vagcom is needed to clear the codes, I thought that because the maf was plugged in the computer wouldn't store the codes. I will report back soon with *hopefully* a good update.


_Modified by VDubMKIV at 6:11 PM 8-28-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKIV* »_EDIT:
After talking with my mechanic, turns out that the vagcom is needed to clear the codes, I thought that because the maf was plugged in the computer wouldn't store the codes. I will report back soon with *hopefully* a good update.

Try this: 
Disconnect both the + and - terminals at the battery (key off of course) and touch them together while they are both off of the battery. Use a short jumper wire if needed (can be small gauge) for 10-20 seconds...this will usually clear dtc's by discharging any stored voltage. It is a simple way to clear codes and reset the ecu.
-Rich


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Well after clearing the codes with a vagcom, it still skips. My mechanic thinks that it could be the sparkplugs. He isn't too particurely pleased with the spark plugs that came with the kit. I think that it could be the plugs because the car needs to be driven for a while until it happens. I first thought that it was fixed, but after driving it for 30 min, it came back. So my mechanic thinks that possibly the plug is just can't handle the heat causing it to misfire. 
Who knows? But I think that this thread is a good example of how FI can exploit lot of weaknesses. If it is the plugs then I wonder why eip would supply plugs that are not up to the job. If it isn't then it is back to the drawing board. 
Oh yeah, I have been in contact with eip and talked to Rich today. The porblem has him stumped as well. Hopefully it is the plugs...


_Modified by VDubMKIV at 7:09 PM 8-31-2004_


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Update: Well, after deciding that the plugs needed to be replaced, my car all of sudden had the usual signs of a unplugged MAF. Cel, ASR and epc light were lit plus the car had a very rough idle. I thought that we had some how messed up on the plug wiring (recently replaced), but after my inspection and the mechanics inspection, they where fine. New plugs have been installed as well. According to my mechanic the car runs fine but he is worried about the misfire code that I am getting. I think that may sound like a software problem. I am about to go pick up the car now but I am expecting the problem to occur again either tomorrow or Sunday.
Rich does that sound like a possibility? Maybe somehow my ecu that I sent to you guys had a bad program installed? Hopefully I can get some answers. If not, I have stumped myself, my mechanic and even eip.
I just want this problem to be over with so I can enjoy my 4 grand plus investment (more when you add all the trips to the mechanic and for parts). The reason why I choose a kit was the fact that I wouldn't have to worry about the ecu, fueling and other things in such a new car. Guess not.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

We will be happy to review the program file of course, but like with the spark plugs I do not think the ECU is the problem.
There is probably some small issue that is being missed or a fault code set that has not been cleared from when your car was running without the MAF plugged in. It is very common for DBW cars to have codes that can cause the car to run in limp, especially since you have had so many parts that needed to be replaced
Best thing to do from here is contact us at our Tech Support Line (410) 871-0406 and we can walk through the install and perhaps find out what codes you are seeing. It may be a very simple thing since it is intermittent. The adaptation may also need to be reset and we can go over that procedure with you as well. 
-Rich


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (eiprich)*

Have you had any car with these symptoms? If so what was the fix? I have been in constant contact with J.J @eip, but lately he has been very hard to get ahold of. And by constant contact I mean that there was a period of every day conversation about the same problem for around 1 1/2 weeks.
And just in case anyone is wondering, after taking it back from the mechanic's it still is flaming out. 
I can't imagine a code not being cleared because it has been cleared twice with a vagcom and once using the batteries. 
What about the random epc,cel, asr and rough idle? Any thoughts Rich?
Thanks.

_Modified by VDubMKIV at 7:01 PM 9-3-2004_


_Modified by VDubMKIV at 7:01 PM 9-3-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKIV* »_Have you had any car with these symptoms? If so what was the fix? 


Yes, we have seen a few with bad coil packs, bad plug wires, bad MAF, fault codes in ECU. All have been fixed within a few hours by replacing bad parts of clearing codes. 
IM sent 
-Rich


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (eiprich)*

Interesting note: With Rich's consent I drove it tonight. It ran like crap with the cel off. The car skipped in 1st gear (didn't want to test in 2 and 3 because I knew it would) and it was observed that black smoke did come out during the skips (possibly confirming my thoughts that it isn't leaning out). What is wierd is that my cel came on after dinner. And it ran with no skips in 2nd. BUT, when getting on the highway I shifted into 3rd. I instantly thought I had popped off a boost tube because the car went nowhere. Then all of a sudden the turbo spooled and it went fine. Any ideas? Instead of getting my normal .65 k/g (I think that is what the Apex AVC-R is: one of those is equal to 14.22psi) I was getting .59 to .61.
I will hopefully talk with Rich tomorrow and discuss ALL of the details of the problems. Maybe just maybe we can solve this thing this weekend. But who knows? I certainly don't.


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Edit: Recieved a call from J.J. even after eip was closed. I am impressed that he called me after hours. He is sending me a test pipe and new sparkplugs free of charge. Big props to eip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe this will solve the problem maybe it won't. But is should help elmiminate solutions. I hope that I don't have to replace the cat do to emissions. My tech thinks that it is the software. My tech and J.J. will have to talk to agree on a fix because it is hard hearing two different completly things from two different people.

_Modified by VDubMKIV at 5:32 PM 9-7-2004_


_Modified by VDubMKIV at 7:53 PM 9-7-2004_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

its just hard to see it being the software when that software runs fine on doznes of other cars... unless there is a problem like corruption or something. <not an ecu techy


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_its just hard to see it being the software when that software runs fine on doznes of other cars... unless there is a problem like corruption or something. <not an ecu techy 

I am not saying that there is a problem with the software as a whole, but maybe somehow my program is faulted or something along those line...I really don't know much about software either.


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Wow man. Sounds pretty deep. Hope all goes well for you with this and that you wont need to pump in any more money to make things work right. Im really curious as to what the cause of all this is. Hows BF treating you?


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (GTIVR6PL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVR6PL* »_Wow man. Sounds pretty deep. Hope all goes well for you with this and that you wont need to pump in any more money to make things work right. Im really curious as to what the cause of all this is. Hows BF treating you?









The problem has been hard to solve. Maybe I won't have to pump money into the poor bastard (my new name for the car) but I think it will require me to. The day it is fixed I am gonna just go for a long drive and finally enjoy the car.
What is BF? I guess I am either stupid or not in on the joke.


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKIV* »_
The problem has been hard to solve. Maybe I won't have to pump money into the poor bastard (my new name for the car) but I think it will require me to. The day it is fixed I am gonna just go for a long drive and finally enjoy the car.
What is BF? I guess I am either stupid or not in on the joke.

BF = Battlefield, dunno if you remember but we met in a server a lonnnngg time ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







nice name for the car, did put down some pretty nice numbers though for all the troubles it seems to be having http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (GTIVR6PL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVR6PL* »_
BF = Battlefield, dunno if you remember but we met in a server a lonnnngg time ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







nice name for the car, did put down some pretty nice numbers though for all the troubles it seems to be having http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh yeah, I remember that. Haha, that is really funny. BF is still damn fun, but you were the last person to get my player name. The numbers are good and there is even more potential, just need to get it running right.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

I also think that its not the programming. I always thought that the programming was an on/off switch. Either the chip was burned correctly and would run fine, or it didnt burn right and the chip wouldnt connect to the ecu (car no start, etc.)
Anyways, its awesome of EIP to send you the testpipe/spark plugs. They were more than helpful with me on some parts that I needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIVR6PL (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKIV* »_
Oh yeah, I remember that. Haha, that is really funny. BF is still damn fun, but you were the last person to get my player name. The numbers are good and there is even more potential, just need to get it running right.

Haha, really good stuff. I look forward to the car running right, and seeing what numbers it puts down then! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Some new info:
After driving it on my daily commute the past week or so, the epc light, asr light and cel all turned off. And the flaming out seemed to be gone. It looked like the car was fixed and I both my relieved mechanic and also relieved eip (J.J). Well, because it was my daily commute, I never really did go into boost in third. 1st and 2nd were without skips and felt great, but after merging on the highway tonight I found out 3rd is a different story. The car flamed out real bad. I tried it again and it wasn't as bad. A third time revealed no skips. But after the third trial, my epc and asr light came on (no cel). After the fourth trial, the epc light was off and the asr light was on still (but it usually stays on a bit longer than the epc light). The 4th trial was free of skips as well. 
It seems to me that the car is adapting itself. The more I ran it in 1st and 2nd, the better it ran until it felt perfect. I guess I will find out tomorrow if this truly is the case. I know that the mkiv ecu is extremely adaptive, but if this sounds like a different story; tell me.


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

have you done a full reset of the ECU under adaptation in the engine section with vag-.com ?
Because batteri/only clearing codes with vag-com dont reset the "long term adjustment "
Try this/adjust the tb at the same time .
drive it for an hour and then try it at wot again .


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

Driving this afternoon returned some bad news. The car skipped in second badly, then a cel came on. I tried boosting again and it indeed skipped badly. My tech possibly thinks that it may deal with my rising rate, which kinda hurts the thinking that this is all spark releated. Tried to get ahold of J.J. but was unable to. Hopefully I will have some answers tomorrow after it gets back from the mechanics.


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

DEF a bummer, good luck


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Dyno results... (AbqVR6)*

was this ever resolved?


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

After some kind reminding from Evolution Marine, here is a brief update.
The car was basically running off and on for a while. Finally, my mechanic suggested replacing the fuel filter. Well here is the bad news. All the time and money spent into figuring out what exactly was the problem may have been a waste. The $12 fuel filter seems to have helped tremendously, but again, I am not 100% sure. I have been really busy and due to winter's arrival, I have not have had time to drive the car for more than an hour or so per drive. The first three gears are great, but I opened up fourth on the highway a few days ago to find the fuel skip still there. But, like all the other gears, it seems the boost may need to "warm up" in each gear for it run skip free.
The cel was off for a good while, but a couple days ago after the fuel skip in 4th, it returned. I bet it is a MAF high input code, but I am not sure. Also, my transmission mount was toast--so after some cutting into the frame and a week in the shop, it is back on the road.








I am hoping to get a chance to drive it extensively this weekend, so I will post another update.


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results... (VDubMKIV)*

are you running the stock pump and injectors?, does it spike only at high revs?

Dam man you scaring me about going FI, but i'll be there soon still putting everythig together


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Dyno results... (StreetRyda)*

correct me if i am mistaken, but i think EIP's kits run stock injectors with high FP via wlabro inline pump.


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results... (AbqVR6)*

yup


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results... (AbqVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbqVR6* »_correct me if i am mistaken, but i think EIP's kits run stock injectors with high FP via wlabro inline pump.

We provide fuel managment but not a Walbro pump. 
Our Stage-1 and 2 both come with our Billet FPR, our Stage-2 Fuel Pump upgrade which uses a Bosch High Pressure/High Volume pump, and our Turbo Software. 
-Rich


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow. Some guy tried to talk me out of going with the C2 stuff and instead trying to run EIP software, because he claimed that the guys at EIP told him you could push 350hp out of the stock 19# injectors, with a RR FPR. I told the guy he was out of his mind.
I guess this is what EIP tuning looks like?!?! I thought they had some tough cars....though non run factory ecu setups. Something is definately wrong here.
I was freaked out when my SC VR6 hit just about 14.5 AFR @6500rpm pushing 10psi. That caused me to not drive the car in boost for over a month, waiting on new software, which I now have.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Dyno results... (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_We provide fuel managment but not a Walbro pump. 
Our Stage-1 and 2 both come with our Billet FPR, our Stage-2 Fuel Pump upgrade which uses a Bosch High Pressure/High Volume pump, and our Turbo Software. 
-Rich

Do you guys run the factory injectors on your stage I and II kits?
I smell AMS here.....


----------

